# Oprah the Antichrist?



## Romans922 (Apr 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;JW4LLwkgmqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW4LLwkgmqA[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

I got caught in this, too - just paste the link - Rich has made some voodoo that "automagically" embeds it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

and yes, she is an anti-Christ


----------



## BJClark (Apr 7, 2008)

My pastor was talking about various "worldviews" yesterday, and how her worldview, is one of those OLD lies being repackaged, one of the universalist training programs from the 60's and 70's..

He even mentioned that when you get to some of the later lesson's they tell you "your not a sinner" but then goes on to say you are your own salvation...so if we are not sinners, then what does one need saved from???


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 7, 2008)

we need to be saved from our not sinful selfs!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 7, 2008)

Sad, and so many "Christians" watch her regularly.


----------



## Dena (Apr 7, 2008)

I was with two ladies recently, and one of them was RAVING about O and actually said, "shes like the Mother Theresa of our era."

I almost choked.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 7, 2008)

Dena said:


> I was with two ladies recently, and one of them was RAVING about O and actually said, "shes like the Mother Theresa of our era."
> 
> I almost choked.



Considering she's worth something lke $2.5 billion the few hundred thousand she doles out now and then amounts to pocket change. I'm not judging the amount she's giving, but it's nowhere near a sacrifice for her. And not to be too cynical, but she will probably make all she gives and more in publicity and PR. It's a far cry from living and working in the poverty of India. 

I give a lot of credit to Bill Gates, who is quitting Microsoft to become a "full time philanthropist." Having said that, I read an article where he gave $200 million to an AIDS charity in the mid-90's and made it back in two weeks. That sort of wealth is mind-boggling to me...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 7, 2008)

Dena said:


> I was with two ladies recently, and one of them was RAVING about O and actually said, "shes like the Mother Theresa of our era."
> 
> I almost choked.



Theresa was a fraud as well.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Oprah always knew she was destined for greatness. False prophet or antichrist - take your pick. After all, she created God in her own mind and makes him in her own image - takes a pretty great person to do that.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

Ozymandias comes to mind...


----------

